# Genetic of the Bend and Straight german shepherd



## ahedd (May 22, 2016)

Hello guys i will have a new puppy GSD in the next couple of weeks , and i am talking and visiting some breeders in my area . So i have couple of question regarding genetic . So recently i talked with a breeder and he told that the Father of the puppies is straight and the female is bend , and i am curious to know if the puppies will be straight or bent or half or whatever from what he is saying he said they will be half bend ( which i don't believe ) Genetic is pretty complex... so guys what do you think ....

pics :


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

you have one dog standing in a stack and one dog that isn't stacked. You can't judge the angulation of the second dog compared to the first because she is standing in a different position and it's not even a side view.


unless you are talking about a dog with a roach back, angulation has nothing to do with the back at all. Any breeder talking about "straight backed" and "bend" dogs is someone you should run, not walk, away from.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

what country are you in? "bend" is not a common description...


----------



## ahedd (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for your quick reply , So from the pic we can't tell , so basically tomorrow i will be visiting and i will see the dog in motion . As general question i am talking about the angulation , is there some genes responsible for the angulation , for example if the male is straight and the female have angulation , will the puppies be straight or will they have an angulation , or some of them will and some will not . Can we tell if the puppy will have the angulation at 5 Weeks old ?

Thank you


----------



## ahedd (May 22, 2016)

Morocco , excuse my translation as english is not our primary language


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

a GSD should have angulation. They are not meant to be a square dog. 

there are several different factors involved - length of the bones of the hind legs, angle of the hock joints. You can breed a dog with no angulation and one with lots and get pups with medium angulation. You also need to know how the grandparents, aunts, uncles, etc looked. Is the "straight" dog the only one looking like that in an entire family of angulated dogs? Is the angulated dog the only one with that conformation in the family?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have been disappointed in the past by breeders who put very two different dogs together thinking the offspring would be the average between the two. I am not sure how to predict how much angulation the puppies will have. I have had people tell me that what you see at 8 weeks winds up pretty close to what you see when they are grown. I am not sure if that is correct.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

jocoyn said:


> I have had people tell me that what you see at 8 weeks winds up pretty close to what you see when they are grown. I am not sure if that is correct.


that is what Pat Trotter teaches in her seminars. the angles and ratios are a good approximation of what you will see in the adult dog.
It's just a matter of getting through all the gawky ugly phases to the adult dog. Things can go wrong along the way and no method is 100%.


----------

